# It's official, I'm in the (Surefire) centennial club.



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 21, 2013)

Now to work on being accepted into the millennium club :devil:






+ I do have a few in the mail, missing from this photo: M1, G2Z tan, E2...


*:grouphug: A VERY BIG AND HEARTFELT THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO MADE THIS POSSIBLE. :grouphug:*


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow. Those are all Surefires? Would you be willing to list them?

Which is your favorite BTW?


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 21, 2013)

Very impressive !!

I think you need to buy a surefire display cabinet when they come up on the marketplace.


----------



## Tana (Apr 21, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> + I do have a few in the mail, missing from this photo: M1, E2...



It's more like you're missing furniture... probably BECAUSE of those beauties on the pic... 

Impressive collection... :thumbsup:


----------



## 880arm (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations James. Great collection and variety!

I had 98 Surefire's as of a couple of weeks ago and I was thinking I should get something special for my 100th. Over the course of the internal debate I pretty much decided it would be the M6LT unless Surefire released something new that caught my fancy.
Then last weekend I ran across 3 old M951's on Craigslist that had some pretty decent looking SW02's on them . . . 

Since I don't even own a rifle, I don't think I should count them so I'm looking forward to joining you soon!


----------



## azzid (May 4, 2013)

:twothumbs:bow:


----------

